# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Steroids and Alcohol

## casanova1254

I was just wondering if drinking alcohol has any affect on steroids???

----------


## BIGp4

What type of steriods ?
injectables or orals
with orals its putting stress on your liver and so are the steriods so it will have some effect

----------


## The Shredder

Yes, its no good to be dehydrated, and puts extra stess on your liver. I wouldn't make it a regular habit while on

----------


## Stove

Alcohol robs your body of protien and it also has a feminizing effect when used long term, BIGp4 made a good point also. If you are serious enough to lift properly and train properly, then alcohol also hits diet in a negative way, I would recommend leaving the alcohol for off cycle holidays only. Just my $0.02.

Stove.

Peace.

----------


## Pale Horse

Yes and it is very bad, pick one or the other and go for it.

----------


## 9000rpm

Most people will say outright that if you drink while using AAS, you aren't dedicated. But I think that if you aren't going out getting $hitfaced every weekend, then it is ok in moderation. Maybe a few beers a weekend or less. (few meaning 3 to 4)

----------


## bullram

that green writing hurts my eyes

----------


## Rob

> that green writing hurts my eyes


fack i know eh

----------


## Hed

Ill give you a little story:

Once upon a time, Hed was wrapping up his 3rd week of his test cycle, heading into his fourth. He had not touched alcohol since he started, and actually for 5 months he didnt drink at all. Hed went away with his girlfriend for the weekend, and brough along a 5th of Skyy Vodka. He drank a little over half of it the first night. He was drunk.

The next morning, Hed woke up in dire need of water. It appeared all his muscles had slightly atrophied. He crapped his innards out (sorry, graphic, but it needed to be said). He downed two entire quarts of water in 15 minutes of waking up.

Hed will not be drinking, even for special occasions, any more on his cycle.....


THE END

----------


## spound

I drank on Dbol once (I know stupid), but I woke up the next morning and was pissing blood. Hopefully that will scare you enough to not do it b/c it scared phuck out of me! I never drink on cycle when using orals anymore and rarely drink anyways. If I do drink on cycle, which is hardly ever, I only have a few drinks and it is never while on orals.

----------


## DrugsrGood

Ya as a matter of fact... being sh*tfaced makes it really hard to stick a pin in my a$$.

----------


## 511220

> Yes and it is very bad, pick one or the other and go for it.


  :LOL:  And go extreme whichever you choose. That way you get the much sought after distended belly either way.

It's a win/win my man...

----------


## superchump

anyone ever try 100 proof alcohol iv? ive heard of rock stars doing it. maybe its a good way to avoid the calories in booze( which always turn to fat. been wanting to try it but not sure how much. any guesses?

----------


## AandF6969

its not the calories in booze that fukk you up, its the LACK of real calories that you should be eating. Do you sit down every 2.5 hours and eat a big ass meal when youre getting wasted?

----------


## superchump

yup. when im drinking im sure to eat a very clean meal with every 2-3 shots or else i get bad stomache pain. usaully when i drink i drink throughout the day like i did today and by days end im pretty sick like right now. and then ill 'learn my lesson' for a day or 2. would be nice to bypass the stomache. alcohol definately makes me retain fat/water in the bad areas but if i want the buzz i guess ill have to deal

----------


## Hot-Rox

IMO it is a simple matter of priority. We plan our cycles months in advance, work out like dogs, and we make every effort to eat huge but clean. It just does not seem as if there is any decision to make here (assuming you are cycling 10 to 12 weeks).

----------


## biglouie250

IMO if you cant stop drinking for a 15 week period you have no business doing juice

----------


## hobbitlifter

100 Proof alcohol gets you F***** up quicker and it is a lot stronger. If you can handle it then by it. Then if you think you can handle it again take shots with it all night while chugging beer. 

I don't particularly like it but if someone has it then I man up and drink it

----------


## superchump

> IMO if you cant stop drinking for a 15 week period you have no business doing juice



when you been juicing long enough you start to forget they are bad for you. like vitamins,anyway anyone ever hear of shooting up 100 proof like heroin? probably dont need much but then i really dont know- any guesses?

----------


## Thegr8One

shooting 100 proof=dumb azz

----------


## Whitey

> 100 Proof alcohol gets you F***** up quicker and it is a lot stronger. If you can handle it then by it. Then if you think you can handle it again take shots with it all night while chugging beer. 
> 
> I don't particularly like it but if someone has it then I man up and drink it


  :Yellow Confused:

----------


## G-1000

i quit drinking 2 years ago. it was not worth taking the chance.

----------


## EatRite

alcohol does nothing positive for you socially, mentally, physically, sexually (hormonally... i'm not talking about how many times you get laid when ur drunk, half the chicks are probably busted anyways...), or any other attribute of your life... lifting definately gets u laid, helps you with confidence (helps you socially), makes you mentally tough and more sharp, physically - self explanatory - and has a lot of other positive impacts on your life... i dont consider this a choice guys... if you are dedicated to working out... don't drink... i use to drink all the time, but not anymore... when u dont drink your gains are exponentially larger..............

----------


## superchump

yes the thegr8one im sure nobody would disagree with your stating injecting alcohol is a unwise practice, you are correct. does anyone know about this??

----------


## bigbodyjosh

> alcohol does nothing positive for you socially, mentally, physically, sexually (hormonally... i'm not talking about how many times you get laid when ur drunk, half the chicks are probably busted anyways...), or any other attribute of your life... lifting definately gets u laid, helps you with confidence (helps you socially), makes you mentally tough and more sharp, physically - self explanatory - and has a lot of other positive impacts on your life... i dont consider this a choice guys... if you are dedicated to working out... don't drink... i use to drink all the time, but not anymore... when u dont drink your gains are exponentially larger..............


Amen to that bro, i used to get ****faced all the time on or off a cycle and this cycle i decided to come clean and HUGE results. I've only gone out once in the last 9 weeks to drink and i had about two drinks and i was done...once again i'll say it you can get ****ed up but don't expect your gains to be all that great now tell me...do you enjoy paying for liquor to have your hard earned money on AS go to waste? i sure wasn't having it anymore

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

Whats the point of looking so good if you cant enjoy yourself every once in a while, I mean having a couple drinks a month will not kill you, and will prolly not hinder gains much if any. I say live life and have fun just dont over do it, its all about moderation.

----------


## EatRite

> Whats the point of looking so good if you cant enjoy yourself every once in a while, I mean having a couple drinks a month will not kill you, and will prolly not hinder gains much if any. I say live life and have fun just dont over do it, its all about moderation.


i totally agree with that... there isnt anything wrong with drinking a couple drinks here and there... the problem is that most people in college dont drink moderately... its hard to drink safely in college imo... well at least at my school...

i have a better question though... is it moderate to want to sqaut 700 lbs and bench 4 or 500??? is it moderate to take aas in order to get bigger than the body will naturally get??? if you arent being moderate already, then adding something else to the mix isnt good... if you are trying to become physical perfection (whatever that may be to you), then alcohol will hinder that goal... thats jmo...

----------


## Juice08

i have a better question though... is it moderate to want to sqaut 700 lbs and bench 4 or 500??? is it moderate to take aas in order to get bigger than the body will naturally get??? if you arent being moderate already, then adding something else to the mix isnt good... if you are trying to become physical perfection (whatever that may be to you), then alcohol will hinder that goal... thats jmo...[/QUOTE]

Well put!!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## jbone30

Its been really hard for me as I play guitar in a band and like 80 percent of the working musicians out there like keith richards It helps write songs Uninhibited.. like...remember motley crew..thew were like SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT AT THE DEVIL!
and then they got all sober for a while and were like ..he's the one they call doctor feel good..and got all soft..My music is suffering from it..I know its wierd but its a fact..thats why substance abuse is so rampant in the industry..Im workin it out though  :Elephant:

----------


## just-starting

I think that drinking while on gear is a poor choice. 

I figured it out the other day, with all of my suppliments and the stack I am on, it costs me around $20 per day. That is not taking into consideration all of the extra food I eat.

----------


## Dj Reversal

i wouldnt recommend it.. i am not allergic to anything. i am on fina / prop cycle.. i went out a few weeks ago, got drunk, first time drinking while on juice. broke out in bad case of hives down my arms and legs. itching like crazy with red blotches everywhere... never had a hive in my life till that morning. after drinking hard the night before. would not recommend it.

----------


## Rabduce

there is a thread identical to this...do a search...a bunch of good info for ya on it

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

Wow,

Glad to hear some other people had this sort of allergic reaction. I am on a pretty light cutting cycle and had just a small amount of alcohol yesterday and my face got all round, hot and puffy and I broke out in hives all over my chest. It felt like **** and I think its best to just abstain or be very light on the alcohol when on a cycle.

----------


## Nworb

> anyone ever try 100 proof alcohol iv? ive heard of rock stars doing it. maybe its a good way to avoid the calories in booze( which always turn to fat. been wanting to try it but not sure how much. any guesses?


Chump, 100 proof is nothing. Back in my high scool days i used to stick to graves "grain" alcohol, because it was cheap. Tasted horrible. But it was 195 proof. And if I felt like going easy I would have Bacardi 151, 151 proof. Ahh but alas, those days are behind me. Oh and just so you know the vodka that your parents drink usually is 100 proof. Are they rockstars??

----------


## EatRite

http://soma.npa.uiuc.edu/labs/greeno...es/042296.html

this is basic, but it gives you a start on what to look for in order to find out in depth what it does...

----------


## CCI

It will definitly effect your gains! Just chillax and smoke a joint!

----------


## Jantzen4k

jello shots anyone?

----------


## superchump

> Chump, 100 proof is nothing. Back in my high scool days i used to stick to graves "grain" alcohol, because it was cheap. Tasted horrible. But it was 195 proof. And if I felt like going easy I would have Bacardi 151, 151 proof. Ahh but alas, those days are behind me. Oh and just so you know the vodka that your parents drink usually is 100 proof. Are they rockstars??



your right 100 proof isnt much i can drink a bottle in a day if i try. but thats not what i asked. i asked can it be used intravenously? { iv for short }say , maybe a 1/10 of a cc but im kinda scared to try it. my parents arent rock stars but maybe they would have been had they done this.

----------


## JDogg123

hey, can you e-mail me at vito hound at gmail ...i just had a question about your post

----------


## sensaispike

haha... your first post is on a topic that is 6 years old...... and you posted your email addy in the open forum....incredible

----------


## im83931

Wow, if thats not fishing I don't know what is.

----------


## jasc

he's probably trying to see if that fools still alive after shooting vodka.. lol

----------


## Ashop

It puts extra stress on the liver and can effect training from hangovers,,no appetite,,getting lazy,,etc...........

----------


## kuad

what about smoking herb instead?

----------


## BigBadWolf

> what about smoking herb instead?


You been here since 2003 and don't know you cant talk about illegal drugs in open forums?

----------


## dec11

> what about smoking herb instead?


epic bump there

----------


## kuad

not even medical herb?

----------


## Juicing Post Whore

> epic bump there



Yes, thankfully its allowed under the forum rules. And still relevant today!

----------


## sir.solidarity

It seems that the nutritional aspect was well covered by other posters.I will mention that alcohol can, and in excessive amounts, will lower your natural testosterone levels . With artificially elevated levels you may remain unaffected but the body still chemically reacts as it would if you were not by releasing LH to compensate. One typically contradicts the other so the psychological and chemical result is astoundingly unique and frankly quite dangerous. 

If "roid raid", stands any logical chance, it is while under the influence of alcohol. You will lose complete control of yourself and chances are you're going to be a complete and utter asshole. 
They both embody the term "liquid courage" and with relapsed judgement you're going to be looking for a fight or a **** in every interaction possible.

----------


## cherrydrpepper

> alcohol does nothing positive for you socially, mentally, physically, sexually (hormonally... i'm not talking about how many times you get laid when ur drunk, half the chicks are probably busted anyways...), or any other attribute of your life... lifting definately gets u laid, helps you with confidence (helps you socially), makes you mentally tough and more sharp, physically - self explanatory - and has a lot of other positive impacts on your life... i dont consider this a choice guys... if you are dedicated to working out... don't drink... i use to drink all the time, but not anymore... when u dont drink your gains are exponentially larger..............


Let me testify that EatRite is spot on. I am an alcoholic. I have been in and out of meetings for many years. Many parts of my life have been a joke. I cannot tell you how many times I will wonder "whatever happened to that (thing I used to own)" or "how the fk did I get that scar" or "hey remember that kid you used to hang out with" and the story always ends with I got drunk and something bad happened or I lost something important to me. I was always out there looking for something I don't even know what I was looking for. I think I just wanted to like myself and for other people to like me. I found that in lifting. After years and years of trying that with alcohol, I never found it, because you can't get it that way.

----------


## dec11

> Yes, thankfully its allowed under the forum rules. And still relevant today!


is that correct, then why has a mod already told you not to keep bumping? all you've done since signing up is bump old threads and stir shit.

if you're still here by wednesday i'll eat my keyboard

----------


## jcnstuff3

lets say you're injecting, basically a novice cycle... what if you get shit-faced one time on your cycle....should you do your normal injection...or what until the next morning?!?

----------


## binsser

Drinking and smoking has no place in peoples lifestyle if you want to be as healthy as can be especialy if you doing juice as well..... A drink then fair enough here and there but please any one drinking and smoking while lifting will not look good or anything like someone who doesnt do it... its a waste of time and can bring on bad sides as well therse no excuss if you want to drink then dont pin ull only look good while on and 6 weeks later your back or worse then what you looked like before ..... and no you do your normal injection mate !!!

----------


## Buster Brown

Why would anyone planning on doing a cycle consider alcohol. The bulls**t and expense to get the gear and the commitment you should make to diet and train properly to get the full benefit is not worth jeopardizing from alcohol. I can tell you first hand that you will bloat and look horrible. I mixed alcohol and gear together during a few of my first cycles in my early 20's and it was a HUGE mistake. I think being a little older makes the decision not to drink alot easier than when you are younger but trust me, you wont miss it!!

----------


## auswest

When I have drank in the past it never ends well for me, it fks my workout for a good 2-3 days, I loose my appetite for about 2 days, and one of the lasts times I drank I fractured a rib so that put me out of the gym for close to 2 weeks. I no longer drink at all off or on. At most maybe for a very special reason 1-2 times a year and not get blind just happy level. Even then I would have to really twist my arm to do so. 
I never thought I could live with out alcohol before I got serious in the gym. But I now have 0 desire at all to drink. I've been like this now for about 2 years.
I end up acting like a jerk anyway and wake up with regrets, I rather be that guy in control of himself when I go out now. My physique now gives me all the confidence i need.

----------


## kif

> haha... your first post is on a topic that is 6 years old...... and you posted your email addy in the open forum....incredible



Lol!

----------

